# HELP!! Maryland lost rescued Golden..



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

How sad. Poor baby must be terrified. Hope he's found and reunited with his new family soon.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Fingers crossed for Skip.


----------



## jennifer_rachel_2004 (Jul 7, 2008)

Fingers crossed for Skip. He must be so scared....let us know when he gets found.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*My Golden CHarlie*

MyGolden Charlie:

Be sure they post Skip on 
www.dogdetective.com
and on Petfinder, in Lost and Found.
http://forums.petfinder.com/viewforum.php?f=5


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Fliers, fliers bring home missing dogs. Even dogs that have been gone for 15 days! Been there, did that, with my niece's Golden. 

I hope he is found soon. If the radio stations in your area provide the service, call them and see if they will make an announcement. Mail personal, USPS, FedEx reps, School bus drivers, all make rounds and deliveries and are also good people to contact.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Poor Skip. How heartbreaking. Poor guy must be terrified. I hope he is found soon.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think when dogs get out and take off they are in doggie Heaven until they meet with someone or something that scares them.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Sounds like Pat from GRR of Southern Maryland is getting the word out and Skip's new family is plastering the area with posters and offering a reward.
I believe Skip was one of the dogs from the large rescue effort from a breeder farm in Virginia last month so he may not know his name yet either.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Skip*

Hi, I posted Skip on Petfinder in Lost and found section.

http://forums.petfinder.com/viewtopic.php?t=166444


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

We went out looking, but no sign of the pup...sorry


----------



## Volpe (Feb 1, 2009)

My prayers go out to you.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

We had one of our Isle of Wright rescues escape from their foster home. Fortunately, her leash got hung up on a fence and a neighbor found her!

I went to all of the vets nearby and notified them. We notified animal control, posted an ad on Petfinder and on Craigslist. The foster plastered the area with flyers, too. It was her tag that prompted the neighbor to call us, though. It was 4 days later when she was found. She was about 1 mile from where she got out.

Good luck! I hope they find him soon. He must be terrified!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Give fliers to the mail carriers, all the UPS, FedEx people, and garbage collectors that are in the area. Years ago, that's how we got back our Pit Bull that had been gone for 2 weeks. A mailman saw him in a house about 6 blocks away. These people know the dogs in the area and are very aware when a new one shows up. 

I sure hope they find him. :crossfing


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

The place where you can list dogs missing is great, but beware, my niece had a few people contact her that were not on the up and up. They're email messages were added stress to the situation.

I also used window chalk on my car to let people know Bailey was missing. People actually would slow down or speed up to read it. I work on a huge campus, so many people saw that notice.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Was Skip ever found?


----------



## jennifer_rachel_2004 (Jul 7, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing today if Skip was ever found. Has anyone heard anything yet?


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Sorry didn't post this until today.
Just found out yesterday that they did find Skip and he is back with his adopters


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

YAY for Skip!


----------



## kingman (Mar 24, 2009)

Boy are they funny dogs!


----------

